# Simvastatin & pregnancy - AVOID! :eek:



## Twitchy (Aug 26, 2010)

Just in case any ladies out there are on simvastatin and are thinking of getting pregnant any time soon - please don't!  It's contra-indicated in pregnancy, but I have a friend who wants to have a baby and was prescribed it recently (a fellow T1) and the doc didn't even ask re family planning...a bit of research & it turns out you should stop it ideally at least 3 months prior to trying to conceive as it is not good for baby and needs to clear out of the system before you conceive.

Thought as this can be prescribed to diabetics with raised cholesterol I'd flag this up!


----------



## cazscot (Aug 26, 2010)

Many thanks Twitchy didnt know that...


----------

